# Ashwagandha, RHODIOLA, Curcumin, L-Theanine, passion flower for SA - please help!!!



## redstar1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello, everyone I have spent 12+ hours today researching different things to help with social anxiety and i found a variety of supplements that have helped people.

i literally have all these in my amazon cart right now. I'm not going to try them all at once, but what would you do recommend i try first, or a mix of? Also do any of these cause a dependence where i need to take a break from them for awhile?

*Ashwagandha, RHODIOLA, Curcumin, L-Theanine, passion flower.*

My main problem is when i talk to new people i sweat, it sucks.. also strong feelings of emotions causes me to sweat too, which really sucks. When i try to get intimate with a girl, feel anger, put on the spot, i sweat. ive come to the conclusion its social anxiety

one thing ive tried in the past which helps a little is gaia adrenal health which has Ashwagandha and RHODIOLA. but gaia recommends i hate breaks using that.


----------



## redstar1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Damn i cant edit.. 

Anyway, please note that i dont have anxiety all day long, i dont need something to calm me down, i feel fine throughout the day.

its just for social situations that it needs to be effective.. not sure if that matters which supplement will be more effective for that. I just read that l-theanine is effective for calming yourself down but not so much for social situations.. if thats the case for l-theanine then i dont need that particular one.


----------



## redstar1 (Feb 23, 2015)

anyone have any experience with any of these?


----------



## redstar1 (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks everyone.. so much help..


----------



## QuixoticMonkey (Feb 15, 2015)

redstar1 said:


> Hello, everyone I have spent 12+ hours today researching different things to help with social anxiety and i found a variety of supplements that have helped people.
> 
> i literally have all these in my amazon cart right now. I'm not going to try them all at once, but what would you do recommend i try first, or a mix of? Also do any of these cause a dependence where i need to take a break from them for awhile?
> 
> ...


Hi, I also deal with this issues, the sweating during uncomfortable situations. I've learned to accept it, I recently been trying St. Johns wort and it does help me to combat the negative thoughts.. I havent tried any of the herbs you've mentioned. I have heard from a friend that L-Theanine helps her, but for me it doesnt do much ... So I think to each his own. I can't handle the side effects of heavy drugs SSRIs... Last time I was on Zoloft, It was very tough for me.. mentally.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anyone tried Valerian Root extract? I use it for sleep as it has a mild sedating effect.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah I ahve tried most of these and they dont work,for insomnia or social anxiety or anything actually. No effect from different brands. Completely pathetic.

I have had some luck with other things such as stimulants/mood elevating or aphrodisiac supplements such as raw cacao, maca etc. But nothing touches social anxiety, I fear we have to work on it other way than taking pills, doing diets etc


----------



## redstar1 (Feb 23, 2015)

have you tried kava? im currently taking this, it takes awhile to start workin though
http://kavaforums.com/forum/

also taking Ashwagandha, i heard a lot of good things about this.on day 2


----------



## redstar1 (Feb 23, 2015)

i got a doc appt tomorrow im gonna try to get Glycopyrrolate for sweating, thats my main problem


----------



## redstar1 (Feb 23, 2015)

read this u will get a lot of good info on some stuff to try

http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/56409-ashwagandha-a-miracle-herb/


----------

